
A Haskell Lover's Plea - e19293001
https://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~cs4132/haskell-poem.html
======
harry8
That's from a course that was given in 2004. UNSW has been teaching haskell
for much longer, in those days everybody doing CS had to learn haskell.

Still a dearth of useful programs written in haskell in 2016. I've never seen
a Haskell lover attempt an explanation that wasn't pure booster-ism. Why are
there so few useful Haskell programs? Haskell has had time and access to
programming talent and come up with very little. Maybe it's just around the
corner hanging out with the year of the linux desktop?

~~~
greydius
> Why are there so few useful Haskell programs?

How do you know how many useful Haskell programs there are? Did you count them
all? How many have I written?

~~~
harry8
I estimated. Pick say the debian reository, and count them there. Pick all of
the programs written in Haskell where somebody as pointed you to them and said
"this is cool and solves a problem you might have" where that proglem is
something more than writing a haskell program.

I'm not omniscient, funnily enough. But hey, let's ask. How many programs have
you written in haskell that you've published and have more than say 10,000
users?

------
paulddraper
I thought the link was going to be Is Anything Being Done to Remedy the Soul
Crushing Compile Times of GHC.

[https://m.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/45q90s/is_anything_b...](https://m.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/45q90s/is_anything_being_done_to_remedy_the_soul/)

